# The 5D Mark IV is officially out



## TCampbell (Aug 24, 2016)

See:  See Legendary

Ships early September (I think it's September 8).

Confusingly, the video on the first page (in the link above) is for the 5DS & 5DSr - not the 5D IV.  Everything else on is for the the 5D IV.


----------



## weepete (Aug 25, 2016)

Looks very interesting Tim, I'm keen to see some sample shots from it particularly the noise and dynamic range results. While it's a bit out of my price range either this or the 5DSR or a 7Dmkii will probably be my next camera.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 25, 2016)

So, what are the big improvements?  Higher resolution and touch screen?

Naw, I'll wait another 3 to 4 years.  I'll bet 5dmV will be much better.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 25, 2016)

Canon Announces the EOS 5D Mark IV DSLR

Looks like another solid camera but nothing surprising here, Canon didn't really go out of their way to innovate but I am sure this is going to be a worthy successor to the venerable late 5D III


----------



## pez (Aug 25, 2016)

Wow, looks like a superb camera. The dual pixel thing is intriguing.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 25, 2016)

pez said:


> Wow, looks like a superb camera. The dual pixel thing is intriguing.


Yes, interesting.  The Dual Pixel and being able to change DOF after the fact, though with a large "dual" file.  I wonder if this will make fast aperture lenses not needed as much now, as long as you don't mind the extra steps for background blur.


----------



## nerwin (Aug 25, 2016)

I really wonder why they are using older memory card technology? No XQD or even UHS-2. You'd figured they would at least add support for faster cards. But, at least it has USB 3.0! Even though most photographers will remove the memory card and put in a external USB 3.0 card reader.


----------



## TCampbell (Aug 25, 2016)

I deliberately didn't post specs since there's a link to see it.  But...

From what I can tell, control layout is mostly the same -- which 5D mk III users will probably like because they'll be familiar with (most of) the layout.  

30.4 Megapixels.  Improved metering (150,000 zones instead of 63 on the 5D III).
4k video at 30 fps.  Full 1080HD video at 60 fps.

The ISO got a bump.  The 1D X mk II got a big bump in dynamic range and is roughly neck & neck with one of the Sony's and ahead of everyone else (oddly enough... while Nikon tends to use Sony sensors these days, I expected the Sony & Nikon scores to be the same, but apparently not.  (Is Sony holding out on Nikon and giving them sensors that are a generation behind?)  The "rumor" was that this improved DR would also go into the 5D IV.  They DID state that it has much improved signal to noise ratio (that's extremely good and an indicator that it probably did get the much improved dynamic range) and is a much better performer in low light offering greater detail in the darks.  We'll have to wait for tests to see how that worked out.  I did see a sample image of a night-scape scene shot at ISO 6400 and 60 seconds.  While it wasn't noise free (I could easily see noise) it did look pretty good considering it was a 30 second ISO 6400 shot.  Usually it takes some work to clean up such images.

There's the dual-pixel AF -- that was no surprise.  My understanding is that now that Canon has this and it's working very well, it'll show up on every new model.  It's been on the 70D and 80D.  Early versions of it were even on Powershots.  Of course, dual-pixel AF is only used if you're in video mode or live-view mode.  I don't often use those modes so this probably isn't a big deal "to me" but might be to others.  It has a new feature they call DPRAW and an ability to make some type of adjustment after the shot is taken.  I was trying to understand what that really means and how it works.  It also has in-camera lens optimization (corrects things such as CA).  You could certainly do that in post processing but it can now happen in camera (probably a bigger deal if you shoot JPEG.  I typically only shoot RAW.)

The rear-screen is touch-screen.  No surprises there either.  While they certainly could have done that to the 5D III because they had already done it to the T5i.  But the concern was that while the T5i has a mostly consumer-oriented market who would probably like the feature, the 5D III is more of a work-horse camera used by pros, and they might *not* like it (pros tend to be very good at operating the controls quickly).  So apparently they've decided that pros will like touch-screens and felt safe adding the feature this time around.

I noticed they can do HDR during video -- that was "interesting".  I never shoot video.  I think I "tested" video on my 5D III maybe once just to see how it worked, got that out of my system, and never really used it again.

GPS is built-in.  NFC is built-in.  Wi-Fi is built-in (actually it looks like it's on a removable card... I wasn't quite sure on that one.) 

They moved some connections around... the side has three rubber flaps instead of two.  They moved the remote (wired) shutter release port to the front lower corner instead of the side.

The CF & SD slots are now both high-speed slots (CFast and UHS-1 slots).  The 5D III had CF & SD slots (both) but they weren't high-speed.

What I am MOSTLY interested in is the improvements in signal to noise ration (SNR).  SNR is a big deal in astrophotography.


----------



## pez (Aug 25, 2016)

Hmm HDR video. Wonder if it can do this...


----------



## Rick50 (Aug 25, 2016)

Touch screen features are cool.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh I HATE watching that Canon camera rep. It's like they turn off his personality once the camera starts rolling.

Cool camera but I'll have to wait for the 7Dmk4. The Mrs. will kill me if I buy anything for a bit. lol


----------



## beagle100 (Aug 29, 2016)

nice but maybe I'll wait for the refurb deals


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2016)

It seems like the 5D4 is getting a tonne of people in the video world up in arms and although I can understand some frustration what I don't get is some of the downright hostility some (not here, mostly the drama platform of youtube) are expressing about the fact that a primarily still photography camera isn't hitting their every wet video dream.
I do understand that the codec is huge and the crop is horrible, but I also understand that Canon and other manufacturers sell Video cameras.

Not once have I seen a photographer pic up a (insert brand here) video camera and complain because it can't do a portrait with beautiful bokeh or get that long exposure landscape shot.

Asking any product to do multiple thing is making it to do them well. Not great.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 31, 2016)

Maybe it doesn't have blue-tooth technology.
No one can lives without blue-tooth.

If 5Dm4 is not selling too well, it maybe the end  of its line-up.  5DS/R may takes over.  I'm just guessing.


----------



## goodguy (Aug 31, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> It seems like the 5D4 is getting a tonne of people in the video world up in arms and although I can understand some frustration what I don't get is some of the downright hostility some (not here, mostly the drama platform of youtube) are expressing about the fact that a primarily still photography camera isn't hitting their every wet video dream.
> I do understand that the codec is huge and the crop is horrible, but I also understand that Canon and other manufacturers sell Video cameras.
> 
> Not once have I seen a photographer pic up a (insert brand here) video camera and complain because it can't do a portrait with beautiful bokeh or get that long exposure landscape shot.
> ...


The reason for the big disappointment is............
1.Expectations were simply sky high and Canon didn't deliver
2.The 5D is a very favorite camera among pro event photographers and it is working both as video and stills camera

Personally I am very impressed with its pictures taking capability (well on paper) and like you I can understand the disappointment.
Most Canon 5D users will complaint and be angry and then will buy the IV or move to Sony.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2016)

Just makes no sense to me. I don't ask my truck to do track days. Expecting a DSLR to be an awesome camera and awesome video camera I think is a bit much.


----------



## lance70 (Sep 1, 2016)

tecboy said:


> So, what are the big improvements?  Higher resolution and touch screen?
> 
> Naw, I'll wait another 3 to 4 years.  I'll bet 5dmV will be much better.




I'm waiting for the 5D Mark X to come out!


----------



## runnah (Sep 1, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> It seems like the 5D4 is getting a tonne of people in the video world up in arms and although I can understand some frustration what I don't get is some of the downright hostility some (not here, mostly the drama platform of youtube) are expressing about the fact that a primarily still photography camera isn't hitting their every wet video dream.
> I do understand that the codec is huge and the crop is horrible, but I also understand that Canon and other manufacturers sell Video cameras.
> 
> Not once have I seen a photographer pic up a (insert brand here) video camera and complain because it can't do a portrait with beautiful bokeh or get that long exposure landscape shot.
> Asking any product to do multiple thing is making it to do them well. Not great.




The issue they have, and I somewhat agree, is that Canon's pricing structure is stupid, like way bad. Their mid range video cameras start at $12k. $12k! And frankly the specs of that particular camera aren't light years ahead of this $3,500 camera. So what they are frustrated about is that Canon will hobble its mark4 just so they don't cannabilize their video only line.

But, just wait until the Magic lantern folks work their magic and then this will be a serious contender.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Sep 1, 2016)

Does it have a phone in it?


----------



## CherylL (Sep 1, 2016)

I was surprised the 120fps is 720p.  The HDR video feature looks impressive and so does the grab a frame.


----------



## kalgra (Sep 1, 2016)

Has anyone researched the DR improvements of the mark iv? Im just curious how it compares to say the D750. Sorry if this was already discussed I haven't had much time to really look into myself yet.

I was waiting for the mark iv to decide if I was going to spring for a 5Dsr, I'm still not sure what the right move is for me yet. Personally I was really hoping for an articulating screen like the D750 has.


----------



## lance70 (Sep 1, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Does it have a phone in it?




Not only that but it has a built in selfie stick which extends to 5ft


----------

